# Ford 4000 diesel, What Year?



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

I cannot figure out what year my tractor is and neither could my New Holland dealer. It is was made in Great Britain and the Ford dealer gave up on trying to figure it out.

I can provide photos if anyone can help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Chipper! Hope this helps to answer your question. 

TractorData.com Ford 4000 tractor information


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

How about a photo and the serial number?


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Fordfarm,

The plate on the right side says Plessev UK and the photo shows the serial number where Ford told me to get it from.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, I am new at this..


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

The casting says: P * 824395 *


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Are there any numbers or tags on the inside of the hood above the battery?
That's where the serial number SHOULD be. From the looks of it, it is at least a 1965 model, probably closer to the 1970-1974 range. 
To me, it also looks t0o small for a 4000, it looks like a 3000 (possibly even a 2000), to me.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

Not a thing on the inside of the hood looks to have been pressure washed one time too many.

Would front photos help at all?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, and closer ones of the side.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

Try this pictures hopefully I don't make them full screen again.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

here is the rest of the photos


----------



## edithzollenger (May 21, 2010)

Did you ever figure out what year this tractor was? Mine looks exactly the same, loader and all. However it has the dreaded Select-O-Speed Transmission.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

To me, it looks like about a 1970-1972 4000SU.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 25, 2009)

I did not as close as i can tell it is around 1967 just from looking a pictures at the Ford dealer.


----------



## Colt384 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Mine looks the same.*

My tractor looks similar less the front end loader, it has the same fins on the side covers and the location for model # looks the same. Let me know if you find anything out, I am trying to find out model# also, See picture. Thanks
Colt384


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am having problems with posting, this was my first post:

Hi all,
I am new to this forum, stumbled in, found a Ford 4000 question and could not resist to answer.
It is a real nice tractor, front pump for the loader is great.

"Plessev UK" could be Plessey UK and is the manufacturer of the hydraulic pump and (probably) the power steering pump.

The front axle assembly indicates it is a 4000 3-cyl, not an SU.
"P * 824395 *" is likely an engine serial number, "P" means 4000 3-cyl.
The louvered hood and the "mosquito net" grille indicates a tractor from the Pre-force (6X) model range.
Headlights in the grille indicates european make.
Handbrake (transmission type) lever (bent) indicates european make and year range from October 1967 and up.

Pre-force (6X) models where made from 1965 until March 1968.
Force models (6Y) where made from April 1968 until 1975.

You will find useful information about the numbers, and more, here:
FORD TRACTOR


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hacke, you sure nailed it , great post, it shows you know your Ford tractors , nobody commented 
after you did. I know this is a old posting but I happened upon it and was impressed.


----------



## Rustynuts (Sep 13, 2014)

Gents, I have to cast my mind back but there are date codes on the SN place under the bonnet ( this gets mangled over the years and is not easy to read) if I remember rightly the code configuration looks something like 4B22C and way what I do remember is that the 4 in this example is the year, so 64 or 74 etc, should be easy to estimate the decade from the excellent info already given in past posts. Then the B in my example stands for the month, so Jan is A, Feb is B and so on, skipping I for obvious reasons, 22 is the date and the last letter is the factory shift. The date code, if not visible on the SN plate can be found stamped in the castings, like on the engine casting where the main bolts buckle up the the gearbox, there's a machine flat surface and with a bit of searching and cleaning, you will find such a number and this will pin down the age. Good luck!


----------

